# Windows 10 and iLok -- helpful workaround if problems on startup



## JohnG

Hi all,

Out of nowhere, some users report, when launching PLAY and other iLok-based software, they get this message:

”Software Component Unavailable
A background component required for iLok License Manager seems to be unavailable. If rebooting does not fix this issue, please visit iLok.com and download and run the latest License Support installer."

Solution:

To check for this problem go to Administrative Tools/Services/ and see if "Pace License Services" status is "running" and, if not, start it up. That's it.


----------



## kdm

That's great to know John! That's been my main concern about updating from 8 to 10. Thanks for posting!


----------



## patrick76

JohnG said:


> i all,
> 
> Out of nowhere, some users report, when launching PLAY and other iLok-based software, they get this message:
> 
> ”Software Component Unavailable
> A background component required for iLok License Manager seems to be unavailable. If rebooting does not fix this issue, please visit iLok.com and download and run the latest License Support installer."
> 
> Solution:
> 
> To check for this problem go to Administrative Tools/Services/ and see if "Pace License Services" status is "running" and, if not, start it up. That's it.



Thank you! I have been having this problem on my Windows 7 machine and it has been quite annoying. I have been trying out Soundtoys plugs, which I am very impressed with, but this issue with iLok was making me consider whether or not I should purchase the Soundtoys stuff after the trial ended. Now I likely will.


----------



## chimuelo

Good tip.
But is there a reason for it being ticked off?
Windows Defender or Firewall when start up authenticating...?

Thanks JG.


----------



## JohnG

I don't know the reason, just the solution.


----------



## Guffy

Just had this pop up for the first time, thanks for the solution!

Oh, and this was on W7.


----------



## chrysshawk

Man, this issue used to haunt me badly back innthe days of Win7/8. Almost sticky worthy!


----------



## Steve Martin

Hi everyone,

thanks for this post. I have just done the latest play update, and went to start it up, and got the same message. Did a search using the message details and found this thread, and went into administrator etc and it's up and running now. Thanks again, Steve


----------



## Amey Ghule

I also had this problem this morning...down in between of an urgent deadline!!!!
Googled it and this was the first post i saw...so just wanted to say thanks for this post...it helped me solve the problem quickly and thus not letting my brain rupture a vein in tension!!
This is what the beauty is of such forums...


Btw, I work on Win7. So clearly this is not a problem related only to Win8 or 10.


----------



## nahkaorava

Awesome! Thanks for the tip.

I've had this problem occasionally and now I luckily found this thread. The problem seems to be solved. Cheers.


----------



## Samm

Thanks John! Nothing on this is included in iLok's troubleshooting data for Windows.

For those who still have no joy after enabling PACE in services, right click on "PACE License Services" and enter "Properties". Go to the "Dependencies" tab and ensure those services are also running.


----------

